# question about PPI or h2 blocker



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

i have a question about PPI's or h2 blockers...can someone please help...but do some of the side effects diminish after a week or two?? like insomnia or constipation? anyone input about experience using these medications is appreciated...thanks


----------



## mpfiorv (Jul 4, 2017)

bump..please any input is appreciated! thanks


----------



## steenie (Sep 23, 2012)

mpfiorv said:


> bump..please any input is appreciated! thanks


 i had terrible side effects both from somac (pantoprazole) and nexium (esomeprazole) ppi's. I took them for a week each time and the effects were bad enough to make me stop. My doc has now prescribed me ranitidine but I'm too scared to try.

Some people have had success with them tho. To me, the side effects shouldn't be worse than the thing they're treating.


----------



## TroubledWaters (Feb 10, 2018)

Have been taking omeprazole then lansoprazole for many years to deal with GERD related to hiatus hernia. They work like magic for me - no pain, no side effects. I had IBS symptoms long before the hiatus hernia was discovered. It does seem that different medications suit different people. I would recommend giving these a try.


----------



## wgbutler (Mar 15, 2018)

It's worth mentioning that long term PPI use is associated with increased risk of kidney disease and other problems, but not H2 blockers:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4772730/


----------



## makingsenseofthings (Apr 21, 2018)

yea heard negatives on ppi .....

https://chriskresser.com/the-dangers-of-proton-pump-inhibitors/


----------

